# Login Timeout



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Twice now I have been logged out while composing a post. On hitting 'post' I am redirected to the login screen and my post has been lost. Irritating to put it mildly.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there,

How long did it take you to compose the post? The site has an idle timeout so if you're inactive for more then an hour it will log you out of your account.

Niall


----------

